# Dixie Chopper Mower



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

I am considering purchasing a Dixie Chopper mower. Anyone on here use one or owned one in the past?


----------



## Tom Stuble (Sep 17, 2012)

aren't they the fastest mower around? and i think were first with ztr:thumbup:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Tom Struble said:



> aren't they the fastest mower around? and i think were first with ztr:thumbup:


I used one before. They're nice but I'm an exmark guy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't own one but they are big here in Florida. Where are you located?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> aren't they the fastest mower around? and i think were first with ztr:thumbup:





NOPE.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-turn_mower


Swisher is credited with being first.
DC was 35 yrs late to the party.


My ZTR of choice is a Walker.
Walker manufacturing got its roots as far back as 1953.
http://www.walkermowers.com/company/our-story.php


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> I don't own one but they are big here in Florida. Where are you located?


Michigan


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

*Dixie Chopper*

I own the 34" cut Silver Eagle and love it. 27hp Generac, and 34" cut, now that's slinging some grass! Being able to get into back yards on a zero turn is priceless. It is a very rare occasion that I have to pull out the push for a bank owned property. Homeowners, now that's a different story


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

i like bobcat made in the USA ...but then again its the only ztr i have ever owned or used


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

BPWY said:


> NOPE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll second the good word for Walker. I used to sell and service them (among others). Very well built machines. Bar none they have the best grass bagger system out there, plenty fast, too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Walker GHS all the way!


http://www.walkermowers.com/difference/agile.php


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

All this walker love is going to cause mtmntman to go into a hate filled rage.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

BPWY said:


> All this walker love is going to cause mtmntman to go into a hate filled rage.
> 
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:



I have used MANY ZTR Mowers. The Walker is by far the most agreeable, smoothest, maintainable, go-all-day mower.

Cut to fill. Find a spot. Back up. Flip the lever. Dump. Mow on!

The Hydraulics System is unbeatable!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> All this walker love is going to cause mtmntman to go into a hate filled rage.
> 
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:



Naah, Just not made for large properties like i run. And high maintenance like a woman. I fix my own chit when i breaks and i would NOT want to futz with a Walker the way they are put together. Their perfect for small pretty, smooooth lots with a ton of landscaping but my grasshopper will kick a Walker butt on large properties. I also rarely bag so when i don't my blower comes off. One less thing to power. 60" cut and .6 gallons of diesel per hour. Also can't use a walker on rough ground unless you are willing to creep along at snail speeds so your feet don't fly off the deck. As long as they are in their element Walkers are ok. Walkers are made to cut fine turf grass. They do not handle rough ground or heavy grass very well at all from what i have seen. My old man has a 1999 928D grasshopper with north of 3,000 hours on it. One set of belts and a bad hydro motor was all that he has ever done to it. Mine has 900 hours on it.......

10 seconds to 18 second is a setup like mine......... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAoGFPDPB80


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Walkers are more versatile than you want to admit.



How ever if I was buying a rough ground mower it'd be a Hustler with a 72'' deck.
It'll leave your grass putz in its dust.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Walkers are more versatile than you want to admit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mid mounts are a pain and ride rough. I'll keep my front mounts.............


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

You're such a hater, Walter. 

lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

We run a Dixie chopper XXWD5000 50 hp diesel. I think 1 of the 100 yards we maintain you can almost run full speed all others it will throw you off like a bull. On a good note the 50 hp and 72" deck have eliminated the need for a bush hog. Cut a 1/2 acre 3 days ago at a house that was burnt down and the agent decided they wanted the lot partially cleaned up. It hasn't been mowed in 3 years, there were rows of 1" plus thick TREES growing all over and the grass or hay field was 6' tall in most areas. Took a little over an hour but didnt even start to bog it down.... oh and it rained the day before.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

HollandPPC said:


> I am considering purchasing a Dixie Chopper mower. Anyone on here use one or owned one in the past?


Scag all day everyday,Best mower built !!! :thumbup:


----------

